# Emigrating to Australia with Bachelors from The Open University



## soth3d (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
Did anyone got Australian Skilled Independent Visa having degree not from brick university but from OU? 
I am desperate to go to Australia but I am not sure if that would be enough.
I have almost 10 years of experience as Graphic Designer and few as Art Teacher but unfortunately just A-levels. I want to do BSc (Honours) Computing and Design course.
Cheers
Tomek


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tomek, 

Do you definitely need a degree for graphic designer? 

You don't always need a degree to get into Australia since it depends on the visa, your trade / skill to get in etc. 

Have you read through the sticky posts at the top of the forum? Check out the 'Thinking of emigrating' and ' PLEASE READ....' posts since they may help. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## soth3d (Jan 19, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Tomek,
> Do you definitely need a degree for graphic designer?


I do need degree. 
Anyone knows anything about Open University?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you checked with an agent about Open University? They will know more than the rest of us  The two most recent posters are SOMV and Alan Collett and you can contact them through the links in their signature. 

Let us know how you get on....

Karen


----------



## soth3d (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok..

I got two answers from two agents, first is that I need degree and second, that I do not need degree. I guess not too many Graphic Designers are interested in emigrating to Oz.


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

Tomek hi 
My wife has an ou (uk) degree which we thought would help her when we got here, as we came over on a company transfer they did not reconize her qualifications at all as the ou cannot be transferd to equal an aussie qualification and you do need a degree, but some of your quals my get you points for you to complete a degree, you need to send you quals to Docs which is the verification people, good luck 

Tony


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

The Open University provides post secondary education via external delivery ie: internet. These external University's are very popular and are very convenient. Personally I complete my studies externally via the University of Southern Queensland (USQ) and would not return to traditional on campus delivery.

University education in Australia is well regarded internationally and as far as immigration are concerned, a bachelor degree completed via on campus or external are equal.


----------



## soth3d (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

My pleasure mate, good luck!


----------



## Timelord (Nov 2, 2009)

*Recognition of Open University, UK Degree*

Hi everyone,

I am getting very confused over the replies being posted here.

From anthonyg's reply, my understanding is that his wife's ouuk degree was not recognized and her qualifications is not deemed to be equivalent to an Australia degree.

On the other hand, phat-dave mentioned that a bachelor degree completed via on campus or external are equal in Australia.

Would appreciate it if someone could clarify whether the OUUK degree is deemed to be equivalent to an Australia degree?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I've checked the ASCO code 2533-13 for Graphic Designer and this is what it says:

The entry requirement for this occupation is a bachelor degree or higher qualification *OR *at least 5 years relevant experience. This occupation requires high levels of creative talent or personal commitment and interest as well as, or in place of, formal qualifications or experience.

So, reading this, you don't need a degree.

Why don't you contact one of the agent on here to clarify and then let us know what they say. Veronika (SOMV) posts fairly regularly and you can contact her via her signature.

Dolly


----------



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2009)

soth3d said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone got Australian Skilled Independent Visa having degree not from brick university but from OU?
> I am desperate to go to Australia but I am not sure if that would be enough.
> I have almost 10 years of experience as Graphic Designer and few as Art Teacher but unfortunately just A-levels. I want to do BSc (Honours) Computing and Design course.
> ...


I think you will struggle


----------



## Timelord (Nov 2, 2009)

Dolly said:


> I've checked the ASCO code 2533-13 for Graphic Designer and this is what it says:
> 
> The entry requirement for this occupation is a bachelor degree or higher qualification *OR *at least 5 years relevant experience. This occupation requires high levels of creative talent or personal commitment and interest as well as, or in place of, formal qualifications or experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly,

Thank you for your reply. Sorry that I did not make myself clear in that I am not asking the question as a Graphic Designer. 

I am considering making the application as an Accountant and the accounting bodies also requires one to have an degree that is equivalent to an Australia degree. As such, my main concern would be whether the OUUK degree is deemed to be equivalent to an Australia degree.

The statement made by anthonyg on his wife's experience is quite worrying. I hope that he or his wife or anyone else who have such experience before can share the details with us.


----------

